# Having Cataract Surgery...Scared and Excited



## IngridN (Nov 7, 2013)

Due to complaints with perceived difficulty seeing, my optometrist suggested, at January's annual checkup, that I might have a cataract and suggested we 'keep an eye' on it. Despite a prescription change and $1,200 later for 3 pairs of new glasses  I was still having difficulties and fed up, decided to make an appt with an ophtamologist last June. She confirmed cataract and suggested surgery as it was bad enough for insurance to cover. Too scared, I decided to wait, hoping it wouldn't get worse anytime soon and made a followup appt for next January. 

To get to the point...I just saw her again last week and my eyesight is deteriorating rapidly, to the point that 4 mos. ago, what was correctable to 20/40 is now correctable to 20/60. With my glasses on, when i close my left eye, everything in my right eye is totally blurry...the left eye has basically picked up the slack and is doing all the work.

I have the initial appt with the surgeon for next Tuesday. Have done some reading and am actually looking forward to the surgery and having 20/20 vision in that eye. The other eye has a teeny cataract, but it apparently is stable and not getting worse.

I'm hoping for some input or pointers to some resources on what type of lens to implant. Also, any specific questions I should ask the surgeon. I'm not (or wasn't!) terribly myopic and mostly wore glasses when out and about and for driving. Never for reading or around the house. I have been wearing progressives for many years and except for my oversize sunglasses with the associated peripheral distortions, am quite pleased with them. It took me several months initially, to get used to them. 

Other than the cataracts, my eyes are healthy with no other issues. I was quite shocked at the diagnosis as I don't fit into the 'bell curve' for folks with cataracts but as explained to me, there are several different types of cataracts and I have a type that generally strikes at an earlier age and can progress quite rapidly. I plan on wearing contacts in my other eye until that one gets bad enough for insurance to cover the surgery, or I decide to cover the cost of surgery.

TIA for any input.

Ingrid


----------



## BobMc (Nov 8, 2013)

I had this surgery in 1995. My grandfather was blind in his 50's, and I would have been too. The surgery was great, and I think it is now much better than in1995. You will want to have both of your eyes done, and your vision should be better than it ever was.


----------



## Mosca (Nov 8, 2013)

They are your eyes. Do not get cheap. Get the best lenses you can. A friend got the cheapest lenses he could, and he still wears glasses all the time. he also had more post operative complications, but that might not be related to his lens choice. 

If your eyes can take multi focal, get them. Blue light filtering is also good. 

I couldn't get multi focal because my astigmatism is so severe. The option in that case was to get both eyes for near, both for far, or one far and one near. I chose both far, and I use reading glasses. I should have chosen one near/one far. 

The surgery is the closest thing to a medical miracle you will ever encounter.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 8, 2013)

Ingrid, you don't mention your age, but from your comments, I discern that you are below Medicare age. Hopefully your insurance will cover the multifocal lenses. If not, you may want to dig a little deeper for them. In the long run, they will probably give a more satisfying outcome. My Ophthalmologist has said that cataract surgery is on my horizon, but just not yet. I'm hopeful that the multifocals will come down a bit in cost before then. When I had Lasik 13 years ago, the same doc performed an under/over correct procedure so I would not need glasses at all. I can pass a driving test and read a menu without glasses, I want better, so still wear bifocals. When the time and the cataracts are 'ripe', I'll go for the multis.

Good luck, and report back. We can hardly wait for your progress report. Lots of us will be facing this, too.

Jim


----------



## Mimi39 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm having pre-op testing this month and hopefully can have the surgery next month.  Medicare pays 80% of the regular, but no insurance including a Medicare suppiment pays for the upgrade, Bioptic, which will cost $2000.00.  I'm going to bite the bullet and do that, I really don't want to end up wearing glasses.  My sight is getting worse, so I can't put it off.


----------



## Carol C (Nov 8, 2013)

I had cataract surgery on both eyes (and both eyes had prior retinal detachments, so I was a bit scared). I was seeing those circle "halo" thingjs around streetlights when driving and knew it was time to get it done. Since then (about 2 yrs now) I have the best *distance* vision I've had since teenage years. I've always been myopic and had astigmatism. I chose the single vision lens implants because my insurance didn't cover the bifocal or multifocal. I'm still happy as my vision is way improved, I'm legal to drive without glasses and sure, I need reading glasses and that's a bit of a hassle, but those are cheaply bought over the counter and a pair can be set everywhere you read. Right now I have mid-distance reading glasses on which I leave by my desktop computer and use only for this computer. Glasses also are now a fashion item, so you can look cool like all the models and anchorwomen that wear them! Enjoy!


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 8, 2013)

Rather than pay for the expensive lenses I had the lens placed in my right eye adjust for distance and the lens in my left eye adjust for up close reading, etc.  Some worry that this will cause problems.  In my case my brain figured it out in a couple of hours.  Now when I look at something I don't even notice that only one eye is doing the work be it up close or at a distance.

George


----------



## puppymommo (Nov 8, 2013)

bogey21 said:


> Rather than pay for the expensive lenses I had the lens placed in my right eye adjust for distance and the lens in my left eye adjust for up close reading, etc.  Some worry that this will cause problems.  In my case my brain figured it out in a couple of hours.  Now when I look at something I don't even notice that only one eye is doing the work be it up close or at a distance.
> 
> George



I tried this with contacts but never adjusted to it and have to give them up. Guess your brain is smarter than mine, George.


----------



## PStreet1 (Nov 8, 2013)

When I had the surgery, about a year ago, my doctor refused to do the mono eye correction for anyone who had not previously had contacts that corrected that way, so depending on your doctor, that may not be an option.  I've always been happily nearsighted, read in bed without glasses/if I needed to see something really small, simply took off my glasses, etc.  I made the choice to be far sighted and not need correction for driving, etc., and I regret the choice.  I really miss being able to see anything I want close up.  My solution has been to wear bi-focals pretty much as I always did.  They are easy for me because I've never minded wearing glasses.

I didn't get the multi-focus lens because, literally, everyone I know who has them is not pleased.  

I think you're smart to check around and get as much information from friends as you can, but ultimately, you need to make the decision that's right for you.  I, for example, should have elected to be near sighted contrary to what all my friends recommended; people differ.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 8, 2013)

It is only a matter of time until I have the surgery - I am seeing the halos now too - I didn't know that was a symptom.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Karen G (Nov 8, 2013)

Since I did monovision with contacts for years and liked it, when I had cataract surgery on both eyes about seven years ago, the lens implanted were monovision (one eye near and one eye far). I love not having to wear glasses.  Occasionally when I'm tired, I'll use reading glasses but usually I don't need them.

Cataract surgery is the best surgery I've ever had, and I was completely pleased with the outcome.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Nov 8, 2013)

I got hit between the eyes  last January when I  could  not pass eye test  for renewing driver's license.

DOC  did a great job on left eye and I  do not need  glasses for computer, just newspaper.

Diagnostics  and testing  took  about 3 hours.

For surgery   went in at 7:00AM and was home before noon.

Other eye now qualifies  for  Medicare  and   doing first of year.

Had 4 different  prescriptions for eye  medicine  and had to insist  DOC  rewrite using generics. Coupons he gave  me  for formulary could  not be used with Medicare!


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 8, 2013)

For those of you who've had the surgery, how long does it take to recover?  Do you need to set aside a few days?

I'm afraid the surgery may be in my future, too--just not sure when.
Just the thought of it frightens me a bit, too.


----------



## Barbeque (Nov 8, 2013)

Here is a link to an article about an opinion about Dr Jonathan Wright   He is also one of the advisory doctors for the Life Extension Foundation

It may be worth a look and some consideration.  I would doubt any insurance would pay however 

http://ahha.org/ReverseCataracts.htm


----------



## Mosca (Nov 9, 2013)

muranojo said:


> For those of you who've had the surgery, how long does it take to recover?  Do you need to set aside a few days?
> 
> I'm afraid the surgery may be in my future, too--just not sure when.
> Just the thought of it frightens me a bit, too.



I went to work the next day.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 9, 2013)

I took my 88 year old aunt in to have her other eye done. She has DRY macro-degeneration in that eye and that doctor had her waiting for 4+ years since she had the cataract removed from the other (better) eye. BIG cloud which even I could see was really limiting to shadows her vision in that eye.

7AM in, 45 minute surgery, post op was about an hour and I had her home before 11AM.

Post op vision and new script for glasses 7 days later. Drops in eye routine was hardest on her 88yo hands (a little shakely).

Wills Eye Hospital in Philadelphia - maybe the best eye hospital in US.


----------



## Carol C (Nov 9, 2013)

PStreet1 said:


> When I had the surgery, about a year ago, my doctor refused to do the mono eye correction for anyone who had not previously had contacts that corrected that way, so depending on your doctor, that may not be an option.  I've always been happily nearsighted, read in bed without glasses/if I needed to see something really small, simply took off my glasses, etc.  I made the choice to be far sighted and not need correction for driving, etc., and I regret the choice.  I really miss being able to see anything I want close up.  My solution has been to wear bi-focals pretty much as I always did.  They are easy for me because I've never minded wearing glasses.
> 
> I didn't get the multi-focus lens because, literally, everyone I know who has them is not pleased.
> 
> I think you're smart to check around and get as much information from friends as you can, but ultimately, you need to make the decision that's right for you.  I, for example, should have elected to be near sighted contrary to what all my friends recommended; people differ.



Yes, people do differ. And one thing I didn't add in my posting is I'm legally blind in my right eye thus my left eye does 95% of the work. I have some peripheral vision in the right eye, but not enough to make it a candidate to be the "close up" eye and the other to be the "distance eye" or vice versa. So it was either pay for multi-focal in both eyes...out of pocket...or have a mono lens placed in both eyes and paid for by insurance. The right eye, which is blind (macular hole due to retinal detachment) had a really thick cataract and the "halo" thingie around lights was really bad. It was a relief to get it operated on and a lens put in, and I do think the lens in there is giving me a bit better peripheral vision in a "blind" eye. It is a true blessing of modern medicine that lasers exist now and help so many retain vision. Imagine how many folks lost sight totally in the old days!


----------



## Zac495 (Nov 9, 2013)

My 83 year old mom had the surgery with no issues at all.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 9, 2013)

My mother-in-law had this surgery at age 90 with out any problems.  Good luck, you will be "OK."


----------



## IngridN (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you all for your input. I don't like the idea of any surgery...in fact, I avoid taking aspirin unless I absolutely have to, but I am very excited to potentially be able to throw away my glasses. Did a lot more reading last night and it appears that multi-focal is the way to go. Initially I thought it meant more of a progressive-type lens, however, it appears that the multi-focal lens moves and your eye is able to focus at the various distances, including reading. So unless my astigmatism is too severe (don't think so) or there is some other medical reason to go mono, multi it is even though the insurance most likely will not cover the cost...oh well.

Question for those who have had the multi implanted...do you like it? Are there any cons to be aware of?

Ingrid


----------



## IngridN (Nov 9, 2013)

bogey21 said:


> Rather than pay for the expensive lenses I had the lens placed in my right eye adjust for distance and the lens in my left eye adjust for up close reading, etc.  Some worry that this will cause problems.  In my case my brain figured it out in a couple of hours.  Now when I look at something I don't even notice that only one eye is doing the work be it up close or at a distance.
> 
> George



I prefer not to go this route because for all practical purposes, that's where I'm at now and I don't like the degradation in near vision it is causing. I've always been nearsighted, never needing glasses for reading. Now, my right eye is neither near- nor far-sighted...it's simply blurry. I can actually read better with more contrast if I close my right eye and only use my left eye to read. I'm assuming, I will have a similar result if I opt the one eye far and one eye near mono lenses. I read a lot and good vision is very important to me.

The way I figure it, this lens will probably last me 30+ (I'm in my 50s) years, so even at $5K it is really, really cheap! I plan to go with nothing less than the best lens no matter the cost to me.

Ingrid


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 9, 2013)

My mom has worn glasses and has had bad eye sight most of her life.  A couple of years ago she had cataract surgery and most recently the second eye.  They also corrected her vision.  She now has excellent vision.  It is so weird.  I grew up with my mom having bad eye sight and having to read fine print for her.  Now she can see as well if not better than I can.


----------



## Mosca (Nov 10, 2013)

IngridN said:


> I prefer not to go this route because for all practical purposes, that's where I'm at now and I don't like the degradation in near vision it is causing. I've always been nearsighted, never needing glasses for reading. Now, my right eye is neither near- nor far-sighted...it's simply blurry. I can actually read better with more contrast if I close my right eye and only use my left eye to read. I'm assuming, I will have a similar result if I opt the one eye far and one eye near mono lenses. I read a lot and good vision is very important to me.
> 
> The way I figure it, this lens will probably last me 30+ (I'm in my 50s) years, so even at $5K it is really, really cheap! I plan to go with nothing less than the best lens no matter the cost to me.
> 
> Ingrid



Think about it a bit longer. The finished result should be _perfect_ distance vision in one eye, with that eye slightly blurred in close up, low light situations, and _perfect_ close up vision in the other eye, with that eye a little bit fuzzy at distances. Your brain will then train itself to use the better eye in each situation for focus, and the other eye for depth information.

Right now, I have 20/15 distance vision; I can read the bottom line on the eye chart (59 years old, male). if I take my reading glasses off I can still read this iPad in daylight at 1.5 feet away, even with both eyes set for distance, but it is fuzzy. Had I chosen the near/far, I wouldn't need the reading glasses, which can be a PITA sometimes.

The amount of light present makes a difference as well. In bright sunlight, I don't _need_ reading glasses, but they help. At night, even 1.5x reading glasses aren't enough for paper reading, 2x or 2.5x is better.

Also, there is a shift in the way I see the world. I've worn glasses since I was 8. All my life I've brought things closer to myself to inspect or to read. Now, everything close is indistinct, and I can read license plates on the cars driving past! It's like a naturally introverted person being forced into being an extrovert. Like most people, I'm a mix of types, but the natural position I get to choose from has shifted!


----------



## M. Henley (Nov 11, 2013)

*Both Eyes*

I had both eyes done and opted for the more expensive lens.  I was amazed.  It is like seeing in high definition.


----------



## IngridN (Nov 11, 2013)

M. Henley said:


> I had both eyes done and opted for the more expensive lens.  I was amazed.  It is like seeing in high definition.



By the 'more expensive lens,' are you referring to the multifocal lenses? I'm trying to get as much first hand info on the pros and cons of the various lenses so that I can make the best decision possible. thanks.

Ingrid


----------



## Mosca (Nov 11, 2013)

Mine are Acrysof-IQ toric aspheric, astigmatism correcting lenses.

What I did was, I asked the surgeon what my choices were, then asked for his recommendation and the pluses and minuses of each choice, independent of cost. Then I Googled each choice and read the manufacturer's literature on the websites. Then I told the surgeon what I wanted.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Nov 11, 2013)

The Acrysof toric is *NOT* a multifocal lens.  It is an implant to reduce astigmatism.  It is suitable for people with moderate to high degrees of astigmatism.  It will not provide both good unaided distance and near vision.

There are 4 implants on the market that try to provide both distance and near vision.  These are for people with minimal or very low degrees of astigmatism.
1. the Crystalens from Baush and Lomb - however, this is an accommodating lens

This leaves:
2. the ReZoom lens from Abbott Medical Optics - this is a refractive multifocal
3. the ReStor lens from Alcon - this is a diffractive multifocal
4. the Tecnis multifocal from Abbott - this is a diffractive multifocal

If your doctor is discussing a multifocal, betting money is that he/she may be suggesting either the ReStor or the Tecnis.  But you'd have to ask your doctor which implant they would wish to use.


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 11, 2013)

I had worn glasses since I was 12.  In my early 50's I found out that I had aggressively growing cataracts.  I had surgery in 1 eye, followed by the other a month later.  My doctor didn't give me a choice about which lens to select.  I have 20/20 vision and I'm thrilled.  I wear drug store magnifiers for reading and computer.  As far as I'm concerned, wearing the magnifiers is no big deal.  I can read without them, but it's just easier with.  Go with what your doctor recommends for your particular situation.


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 12, 2013)

falmouth3 said:


> Go with what your doctor recommends for your particular situation.



I have no problem considering what my Doctors recommend but prefer to research all the alternatives and then decide for myself. Often I have followed my Doctor's recommendation, but sometimes I have gone in a different direction.

George


----------



## M. Henley (Nov 12, 2013)

*Sdeeing  in HD*

I had pretty severe astigmayism so the Toric was best for me.  Apparently it also has some ability for near-focus, as I can now read without my glasses.



GetawaysRus said:


> The Acrysof toric is *NOT* a multifocal lens.  It is an implant to reduce astigmatism.  It is suitable for people with moderate to high degrees of astigmatism.  It will not provide both good unaided distance and near vision.
> 
> There are 4 implants on the market that try to provide both distance and near vision.  These are for people with minimal or very low degrees of astigmatism.
> 1. the Crystalens from Baush and Lomb - however, this is an accommodating lens
> ...


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 12, 2013)

I had multifocal lenses put in two years ago.  It cost me $4800 I believe the brand name was technis
 I did have a problem and developed macular edema, which is a side effect of cataract surgery, a shot in t he eye and it cleared up in three months.

 I was playing cards without glasses the day after the surgery and golf two days later. (only because my golf league was two days later) 

 I still see huge halos around lights, even the golf ball seems to have a little ghost riding its back. I believe I always will.

 my reading is 20/20 my distance is either 20.25 or 20/30

 a friend just had the one for near and one for far cataract surgery and is not adjusting at all. He sill has to wear glasses.  another friend had his eyes done and still needs glasses.


----------



## Mosca (Nov 12, 2013)

GetawaysRus said:


> The Acrysof toric is *NOT* a multifocal lens.  It is an implant to reduce astigmatism.  It is suitable for people with moderate to high degrees of astigmatism.  It will not provide both good unaided distance and near vision.
> 
> There are 4 implants on the market that try to provide both distance and near vision.  These are for people with minimal or very low degrees of astigmatism.
> 1. the Crystalens from Baush and Lomb - however, this is an accommodating lens
> ...



Nope. I know that there are a lot of posts in this thread, and it is hard to pick through them. I said in an earlier post that I couldn't get multifocus because of my astigmatism, and my option was to have one eye done near and one far, that I didn't do that and wish I had. 

What I DID do was get the best lens I could for my situation, and I absolutely recommend that course for anyone. The vision is worth more than the money.


----------



## IngridN (Nov 12, 2013)

Mosca said:


> Nope. I know that there are a lot of posts in this thread, and it is hard to pick through them. I said in an earlier post that I couldn't get multifocus because of my astigmatism, and my option was to have one eye done near and one far, that I didn't do that and wish I had.
> 
> What I DID do was get the best lens I could for my situation, and I absolutely recommend that course for anyone. The vision is worth more than the money.



Just got back from the doc's and am leaning towards the mono, one near and one far. My 'good' eye is near so will elect to go with far for the one needing surgery. If my brain can't handle it, I'll have the other one done, also for far. That seems to make the most sense at this time...although I reserve the right to change my mind...again and again :rofl:. My doc is conservative. He has done lots of both mono and multi and prefers the mono due to crisper vision, no issues w/halos, etc. He says his patients are generally happy with multis and except for the known cons, has had no major problems with them.

Ingrid


----------



## Pat H (Nov 13, 2013)

I will be having surgery next year in 1 eye. I hae worn glasses since I was a kid. I love my progressives since all distances are covered. I intend to continue wearing my glasses even after the second eye is corrected. I will just have clear glass where I don't need a prescription. To me, having to put glasses on to read would be such a pain and I'd need at least 10 pairs because I'd be losing them or leaving them home!


----------



## PStreet1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Pat, you are making the decision I wish I'd made.  I continue to wear glasses all the time with clear glass for far because I hate having to funble in my purse for glasses in the grocery store, bookstore, etc.

I did pay extra to have laser surgery and that corrected my astigmatism where regular surgery would not have.


----------



## Mosca (Nov 13, 2013)

IngridN said:


> Just got back from the doc's and am leaning towards the mono, one near and one far. My 'good' eye is near so will elect to go with far for the one needing surgery. If my brain can't handle it, I'll have the other one done, also for far. That seems to make the most sense at this time...although I reserve the right to change my mind...again and again :rofl:. My doc is conservative. He has done lots of both mono and multi and prefers the mono due to crisper vision, no issues w/halos, etc. He says his patients are generally happy with multis and except for the known cons, has had no major problems with them.
> 
> Ingrid



Good, Ingrid. I hope it works out well for you. I wish I'd have made that choice. Reading glasses are a PITA in some situations, like restaurants, in the car, reading while also watching a game, etc.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 14, 2013)

I hated having to get out of shower to put my glasses on to tell if I was using shampoo or conditioner.
 I just got tired of wearing glasses.  
 I am glad I got the multi focal lenses.  
 and as pat said the missing glasses got to be a huge pain in the neck.  
 I love being glasses free


----------



## IngridN (Mar 25, 2014)

*Surgery Update*

Update...I had the surgery yesterday at 11:30am. By 3pm I had the most incredible, crisp, color intense far vision in my right eye...much better than I could have ever hoped for. I had a toric mono focal lens implanted because my astigmatism was worse than thought in that some of it wasn't visible and I was on the border of being a good candidate for the multis. I had decided to go with the mono before that piece of info became available and in hindsight, should have had the measurements done earlier so that my decision wrt to lens type would have been a bit easier.

My left eye is nearsighted, so for all intents and purposes I currently have monovision, one near/one far. No need for glasses. My brain didn't blink and everything seems natural.

QUESTION for those with the near/far combo...I am currently experiencing degradation in overall far vision. Is this correct? I expect it should be. The reason I ask is that I do have a teeny cataract in the left eye and am unsure as to what type of vision degradation, if any, this is causing. That cataract is so tiny that in itself, is not cause for surgery, however, if my vision could be better, I may elect to have it sooner rather than later.

For those apprehensive about the surgery itself, it was a piece of cake. I was so anxious about being awake, I was a nervous wreck for the 10 days or so prior to the surgery, not to mention the weight gain...it's a good thing all those Girl Scout cookies don't have too many cookies in the package, otherwise that weight gain would have been worse:rofl:. 

Ingrid


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 25, 2014)

So glad to hear that the surgery went well for you, Ingrid.

elaine


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the report back, and so glad to hear all went well.
I'd been thinking about you as I'll have to go down this path myself in a couple of years.  My eye doc said the actual 'surgery' itself is only about half an hour or so at most, and they do it in office.  (I had always thought you had to go to a specialist for this.)

Right now, I don't use reading glasses (only glasses for driving), and I can't imagine doing one eye for close-up and one for distance, but I know many people do this and do well with it.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 4, 2015)

*I Resembled That Remark.*




IngridN said:


> Having Cataract Surgery...Scared and Excited


I am OK following 20-minute cataract surgery earlier today.  

Right eye is patched up from hairline to lipline -- stays that way till I see the eye doctor tomorrow morning.  

Can see semi-OK out of left eye.  

Just 1 more piece of the old folks experience.

At my most recent routine eye exam, the doctor mentioned that my cataract condition was progressing (i.e., getting worse), but was not yet bad enough to dictate corrective surgery. 

I said, "Since I'm heading toward cataract surgery eventually anyway, why it is better to wait till it gets bad instead of getting it taken care of earlier? I'd like to get more years of clear vision after surgery instead of more years of worsening vision leading to surgery."  

The doctor said, "You're absolutely right.  Step right this way & put your face up against this instrument so my assistant can take measurements for a  replacement lens that will be perfect for you when we take out your cataract in 3 weeks."   (Or words to that effect.) 

I get 2 weeks of light duty while my surgically corrected eyeball heals up (no gym workouts, no horn playing, no strenuous activity), plus 2 kinds of expensive eyedrops 4 times every day after the eye patch comes off.  

I'll still be crosseyed, so I'll have to wear glasses to accommodate that no matter how perfect my new lens turns out to be.  Plus, the new lens is set for distance only, so I'll need reading glasses & music glasses in addition to trifocals.  

_Mox nix_.  The added clarity I get from cataract removal should be a plus regardless. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## IngridN (Jun 4, 2015)

Alan, so glad your surgery went well. And I totally agree with your philosophy of more years of better vision rather than more years of crappy vision.

I'm still very pleased I had the surgery, however, even though I was extremely low risk, I had vitreous separation (PVD) 4 weeks after the surgery resulting in retinal tears and partial separation . The corrective laser surgeries (had to have 2 as I had additional tears) were extremely painful, but all is OK now. 

I had my other eye done this March. Love my new bionic eyes .

Ingrid


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 4, 2015)

*I Partly Resemble That Remark.*




IngridN said:


> I had vitreous separation (PVD) 4 weeks after the surgery resulting in retinal tears and partial separation


I experienced PVD 4-5 years ago.  

The experience was frightening.  I could not figure out what was causing those mysterious strobe-like flashes.  

Turned out the flashes were phantom, unreal.  Nothing was actually flashing, but when the partly separated vitreous ball bumped into my retina (e.g., while turning my head looking for a break in traffic), the impact came through as a brief flash of light.  

That was Sunday evening on a Labor Day weekend.  Did not see the eye doctor till Tuesday.  Fortunately my case was only simple PVD, without any retinal damage.  Eye doctor said it was harmless & would get better.  

So far, so good. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Glynda (Jun 4, 2015)

*My philosophy*

My doctor says I'm probably still some years from needing cataract surgery.  I have astigmatism.  I never could wear contact lens though I tried time and time again when something new came along. I was told I would never be a candidate for Lasik eye surgery.  So, my current philosophy is to wait and hope for better and newer lens, equipment and procedures to ensure the best possible vision when I need it.  

I wish you the best of outcomes!  Follow your doctor's orders and don't overdo!


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 4, 2015)

The resurrection this thread is remarkably timely.

My DW just returned home after doing her 2nd eye (1st was 10 days ago). She had 3 choices:
(1) basic cataract removal, 100% insurance coverage.
(2) laser w-monofocal lens, $3200 after insurance.
(3) laser w-multifocal lens, $6400 after insurance.

_Naturally, #3..._
Meanwhile I'm trying to get a discount on a dental implant.
.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 4, 2015)

Glynda said:


> My doctor says I'm probably still some years from needing surgery.  I have astigmatism.  I could never could wear contact lens though I tried time and time again when something new came along. I was told I would never be a candidate for Lasik eye surgery.  So, my current philosophy is to wait and hope for better and newer lens, equipment and procedures to ensure the best possible vision when I need it.
> 
> I wish you the best of outcomes!  Follow your doctor's orders and don't overdo!



I had a severe astigmatism and experienced problems similar to yours before surgery.  I elected to have lazer surgery for the cataract removal because in addition to being the most precise way to remove the cataract, it also corrects astigmatism.  I feel I made the wrong decision because I elected to have good distance vision (passed my driver's test w/out glasses), but other than that mistake in choice, I'm pleased.


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 4, 2015)

I had cataract surgery in both eyes 5 years ago. My wife had it in both eyes 3 years ago. We followed our Doctor's advice and we both had the enhanced "Restor" lens. We couldn't be happier. Neither one of us has to wear glasses for anything. I have always had astigmatism and a weak right eye but I can now see well out of either eye. Both of us had Lasik Surgery a few years earlier which the Doctor told us makes it more difficult for cataract surgery.

I read a lot and am on the computer for hours.


----------



## JudyH (Jun 4, 2015)

So glad to read this good news.  I saw the eye doctor last week and he increased the prescription in my right eye.  Since I had previous detachment he said there was 1 in 100 risk of another detachment with cataract surgery, and to wait as long as possible before pursuing it.  I am previous LASIK also.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 5, 2015)

John Cummings said:


> I had cataract surgery in both eyes 5 years ago. My wife had it in both eyes 3 years ago. We followed our Doctor's advice and we both had the enhanced "Restor" lens. We couldn't be happier. Neither one of us has to wear glasses for anything. I have always had astigmatism and a weak right eye but I can now see well out of either eye. Both of us had Lasik Surgery a few years earlier which the Doctor told us makes it more difficult for cataract surgery.
> 
> I read a lot and am on the computer for hours.



Did the 'Restor' lens provide both near and far sighting?  Not sure I would care for the different settings for each eye, but it seems quite a few like it.

RE. PVD mentioned in other posts, here are some experiences posted last year (from me & others).  Seems it's not that uncommon.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=206970&highlight=posterior+vitreous+detachment


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 5, 2015)

MuranoJo said:


> Did the 'Restor' lens provide both near and far sighting?  Not sure I would care for the different settings for each eye, but it seems quite a few like it.
> 
> RE. PVD mentioned in other posts, here are some experiences posted last year (from me & others).  Seems it's not that uncommon.
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=206970&highlight=posterior+vitreous+detachment



Yes, the "Restor" lens provides near, middle, and far sighting. There is no need for monovision.

http://www.worldclasslasik.com/cataract-surgery-new-jersey/restor-lens/


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jun 6, 2015)

John Cummings said:


> Yes, the "Restor" lens provides near, middle, and far sighting. There is no need for monovision.



The Restor lens divides the light coming into the eye into 2 focal points - one distance and one near.  So it does a really good job for near and distance vision, but it does not provide middle vision.  It's an excellent lens and is my favorite choice amongst the multifocals.


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 6, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> The Restor lens divides the light coming into the eye into 2 focal points - one distance and one near.  So it does a really good job for near and distance vision, but it does not provide middle vision.  It's an excellent lens and is my favorite choice amongst the multifocals.



I have nearly perfect vision, as my wife does also, at all distances.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jun 7, 2015)

John Cummings said:


> I have nearly perfect vision, as my wife does also, at all distances.



I don't doubt that, but the Restor provides 2 focal points.  It doesn't mean you can still have decent intermediate vision, but it's designed to give really good near and distance vision.  The attached graph illustrates this.  The red control lens is your standard mono-focal intraocular lens.  0 represents your distance vision and -3 is your near vision. -1 to -2 is your intermediate vision.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 8, 2015)

At any rate, it sounds like the Restor lens would be a good choice for me when the time comes.  I only wear glasses for driving, and still don't really need reading glasses.


----------



## IngridN (Jun 8, 2015)

For those of you considering multi-focal lenses, in my research, it appears a lot of docs recommend using 2 different brands, the Restor and another. One provides great near and far vision and the other provides excellent mid-range vision.

My decision was to go with the mono focal lenses as I wasn't willing to chance that I would be one of those with issues with the multis. I decided on the near/far combo and couldn't be happier. No glasses needed. Getting rid of my glasses was my second priority, after health. That said, I do have a prescription pair for driving as I want the best possible far vision while driving.

Do a LOT of research...I postponed my first surgery about 4 months until I felt really comfortable with my decision wrt which lenses.

Ingrid


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 8, 2015)

*So Far, So Good.*




AwayWeGo said:


> I get 2 weeks of light duty while my surgically corrected eyeball heals up (no gym workouts, no horn playing, no strenuous activity), plus 2 kinds of expensive eyedrops 4 times every day after the eye patch comes off.
> 
> I'll still be crosseyed, so I'll have to wear glasses to accommodate that no matter how perfect my new lens turns out to be.  Plus, the new lens is set for distance only, so I'll need reading glasses & music glasses in addition to trifocals.


Eye doctor who performed my cataract surgery said everything is fine after 2 follow-up appointments -- Friday (1 day after the operation) & this morning (Monday).  

At the Monday appointment I got a new right-eye glasses prescription -- will stick with old prescription for left eye.  

Only trouble is nobody knows how many degrees of prismatic correction, left & right, to add to my regular optical prescription to compensate for my strabismus (cross-eyed condition).  Today the ophthalmologist just wrote on the prescription slip to use same prisms per record -- meaning he doesn't know & he's hoping the opticians at Price Club do.  (I don't.)  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Elan (Jun 8, 2015)

Anyone have experience with accommodating IOL's?   They've been around for quite some time -- I think Crystalens was the first in the US(?) -- but I never hear/read much about them.


----------



## IngridN (Jun 8, 2015)

Elan said:


> Anyone have experience with accommodating IOL's?   They've been around for quite some time -- I think Crystalens was the first in the US(?) -- but I never hear/read much about them.



When I was doing my research for my first surgery, I was at first excited about them until I dug deeper. Lots and lots of horror stories about this lens. My doc refuses to implant this lens because of the problems his patients have experienced.

Ingrid


----------



## silentg (Jun 8, 2015)

I had the surgery in my right eye in 2011. The doctor wanted to do the left eye a couple of weeks later. I refused, I can read and watch TV without glasses, if I have the surgery on the left eye, I will not be able to do that without glasses. Fought with the doctor, I told him they are my eyes and I see fine with the one eye surgery, the cateract in the left eye is very small, but if and when I need surgery I will get it done. I may try another doctor though.
Silentg


----------



## IngridN (Jun 8, 2015)

silentg said:


> I had the surgery in my right eye in 2011. The doctor wanted to do the left eye a couple of weeks later. I refused, I can read and watch TV without glasses, if I have the surgery on the left eye, I will not be able to do that without glasses. Fought with the doctor, I told him they are my eyes and I see fine with the one eye surgery, the cateract in the left eye is very small, but if and when I need surgery I will get it done. I may try another doctor though.
> Silentg



Assuming you have a mono focal lens (IIRC, the recommendation with multis is to have them done at the same time), have you looked into the near/far combo? This is what I did. Being nearsighted, I had decided on the near/far combo and if brain couldn't handle it, I would set both eyes to far vision only. Being nearsighted, I had the first lens set to far and loved the results. I then had the second eye set for near and couldn't be happier.  Absolutely no need for glasses, although I do have a far prescription for better driving vision.

IIRC, the recommendation with multis is to have them done at the same time.

Ingrid


----------



## Elan (Jun 8, 2015)

IngridN said:


> When I was doing my research for my first surgery, I was at first excited about them until I dug deeper. Lots and lots of horror stories about this lens. My doc refuses to implant this lens because of the problems his patients have experienced.
> 
> Ingrid



  Yes, I've talked to my doctor about them extensively (for vision correction, not cataracts), but not within the past year.  I'm looking for firsthand experience.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 8, 2015)

Elan said:


> Yes, I've talked to my doctor about them extensively (for vision correction, not cataracts), but not within the past year.  I'm looking for firsthand experience.



I haven't hear about performing lens replacement specifically for vision correction. I've had both LASIK and PRK (for the astigmatism), and am grateful for the two ophthalmologist TUGgers for taking the time to explain in language I can understand about the mathematics involved in deciding on the proper lenses to implant when (not if) it comes time for the cataracts to go away.

Jim


----------



## Elan (Jun 8, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> I haven't hear about performing lens replacement specifically for vision correction. I've had both LASIK and PRK (for the astigmatism), and am grateful for the two ophthalmologist TUGgers for taking the time to explain in language I can understand about the mathematics involved in deciding on the proper lenses to implant when (not if) it comes time for the cataracts to go away.
> 
> Jim



  I've always had pretty severe myopia.  I also have large pupils and relatively thin corneas, so I've never been a great candidate for LASIK.  When my near vision started to degrade, I began talking with my optometrist about various lens options, including IOL's.  I try to read up periodically on what's new in vision correction.  Fortunately, the technology is advancing slightly ahead of my needs.  

  I am currently wearing multifocal contacts, one toric and one not.  Works ok, but there are brief instances when I basically "blur out" and momentarily lose focus.  I also can't see my drives land on the golf course, which gets pretty frustrating.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jun 8, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> I haven't hear about performing lens replacement specifically for vision correction. I've had both LASIK and PRK (for the astigmatism), and am grateful for the two ophthalmologist TUGgers for taking the time to explain in language I can understand about the mathematics involved in deciding on the proper lenses to implant when (not if) it comes time for the cataracts to go away.
> 
> Jim



It's called a clear lens extraction which is basically the same thing as cataract surgery without a cataract.  It's not covered by insurance and can get pretty pricey.  It's not optimal for anybody under the age of 45 or so who can still accommodate with their natural lens.  Most of the time people just wait until there's some semblance of a cataract so it does get covered by insurance.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jun 8, 2015)

Elan said:


> Anyone have experience with accommodating IOL's?   They've been around for quite some time -- I think Crystalens was the first in the US(?) -- but I never hear/read much about them.



The Crystalens is the only one FDA approved IOL in this category.  I don't use them because they only work about 55-60% of the time.  If it doesn't work then it just acts like a standard monofocal IOL.  Besides monofocal IOL's, it's the only other IOL commercial pilots can get because the multifocal IOL's can cause haloes in low light conditions.


----------



## IngridN (Jun 8, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> The Crystalens is the only one FDA approved IOL in this category.  I don't use them because they only work about 55-60% of the time.  If it doesn't work then it just acts like a standard monofocal IOL.  Besides monofocal IOL's, it's the only other IOL commercial pilots can get because the multifocal IOL's can cause haloes in low light conditions.



Interesting...under these conditions, I might have chosen this lens. One of the unacceptable issues I read about was extreme light sensitivity. Is this one of the problems with this lens?

Ingrid


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 8, 2015)

*Costco Came Through.*




AwayWeGo said:


> Today the ophthalmologist just wrote on the prescription slip to use same prisms per record -- meaning he doesn't know & he's hoping the opticians at Price Club do.  (I don't.)


Costco had it on file -- right 6 degrees, outside + left 4 degrees, outside.  

I think I get more benefit from prismatic correction than from correction for astigmatism & myopia combined -- all the more so now that I have a new, crystal-clear artificial right-eye lens. 

So I have three _-- 3 --_ sets of Costco eyeglasses on order*:*  regular everyday trifocals + computer bifocals (mid-range & reading, no distance prescription) + music bifocals (distance & elevated mid-range inset, no close-up reading prescription). 

Is this a great country or what ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 9, 2015)

IngridN said:


> When I was doing my research for my first surgery, I was at first excited about them until I dug deeper. Lots and lots of horror stories about this lens. My doc refuses to implant this lens because of the problems his patients have experienced.
> 
> Ingrid



Same with my doctor--and I know a person who has it, and she has problems I wouldn't want to have:  halos are really bad, and she has added a small table by each door out of the house for the sunglasses she has to wear even to just step outside.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jun 9, 2015)

IngridN said:


> Interesting...under these conditions, I might have chosen this lens. One of the unacceptable issues I read about was extreme light sensitivity. Is this one of the problems with this lens?
> 
> Ingrid



No.  It's essentially a monofocal IOL with the arms designed to allow it to move forward in the eye when your ciliary muscle tries to accommodate.  It is a smaller optic (5.0 mm vs 6.0 mm for most other IOL's), though, so if there's any decentration or if you have a large pupil it can cause glare.  It's also made out of silicone which can shift more than acrylic which is what most of the other IOL's are made of.  You can have a perfect surgery with a perfectly centered IOL at the end of the case that then shifts over the first month as it scars down in the bag.  I've seen this much more with silicone IOL's than acrylic IOL's.


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 10, 2015)

This is just a FYI. It can take several weeks for your eyes to adjust to the "Restor Lens: I didn't have to wear glasses at all from the first day but my vision did improve considerably in the first couple months. My doctor and several other people told me that was normal. Even the eye tester at the DMV told me that. So don't get discouraged if it is not perfect when you first get it done. It took my wife a little longer than me.

That is not like Lasik which was great from the very first moment.

You will get haloing around lights but it does improve with time though I still have it to some extent.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 11, 2015)

my husband just had cataract surgery and was given a prescription for glasses for driving, Medicare is supposed to pay for the first set of frames and lenses, but we can't find any place that will take it


----------



## IngridN (Jun 11, 2015)

John Cummings said:


> This is just a FYI. It can take several weeks for your eyes to adjust to the "Restor Lens: I didn't have to wear glasses at all from the first day but my vision did improve considerably in the first couple months. My doctor and several other people told me that was normal. Even the eye tester at the DMV told me that. So don't get discouraged if it is not perfect when you first get it done. It took my wife a little longer than me.
> 
> That is not like Lasik which was great from the very first moment.
> 
> You will get haloing around lights but it does improve with time though I still have it to some extent.



According to my doc, this is true with all lenses...it takes about a month for your eyes to settle and that's when they issued prescriptions. For my far eye, I had 20/15 vision right after the surgery and for a couple of weeks, but the eye settled at about 20/25.

Ingrid


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 13, 2015)

*Grateful To Be Seeing Clearer.*




AwayWeGo said:


> I have three _-- 3 --_ sets of Costco eyeglasses on order*:*  regular everyday trifocals + computer bifocals (mid-range & reading, no distance prescription) + music bifocals (distance & elevated mid-range inset, no close-up reading prescription).


Just got back from Costco with my three _-- 3 --_ new sets of after-cataract glasses.  

It's great to be seeing clearly & in 3-D once again. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

